# between destin and navare bridge



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

are there any reefs or wrecks in the sound/bay between destin and navarre....after a ton of looking i cant find anything...just one public barge in choc bay...thank you


----------



## JFG (Jul 4, 2010)

Don't know about the sound, however there's two barges in the bay between Eglin and the Destin pass, the bay cones and several things folks have dump near there. Most of the wrecks shown on the charts have decayed or are buried. There is also the target ship east of the mid bay bridge, it's marked by a lighted buoy and the rudder quadrant still sticks out of the water.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

thanks for the reply...id love to make my own little reef in the sound close to my house any suggestions what would make a good one? christmas trees sure pulled in the fish up north lol


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

There are tons of reefs in the sound...they are call docks! The sound between Destin and Navarre is really too shallow to hold anything worth while when you can catch the same things on the tons of docks around. 

The closer you get to Destin Pass some reefs wouldnt be bad for mangrove snapper but for some reason those mangroves arent as thick as you near Navarre. But its not just as simple (or legal) to just toss out a reef and fish it!


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

yeah i have a dock where i live but i was thinking of dropping something in some deeper water..maybe the channel? theres even some deeper water i can hit from my dock..what do u think about that? the channel seems like it would be better...slowly drop stuff to create a nice reef? not sure what to drop..big rocks, christmas trees..etc? i would never do anything to hurt the enviroment which is why i am doing research...and im not trying to break the law just make a small fishing spot..i saw on older post the legal aspect of it and i assume thats so people dont dump something that could hurt the enviroment?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The channel is NOT a place where its legal to drop something. Thats like dropping off your old couch in the middle of 98. The channel is there so boats can navigate safely and it would not be legal to drop anything. 

Heck Im sure its illegal to put a reef anywhere in the sound. I wouldnt advocate doing anything illegal but if you really had to put in a reef, just make it around your dock. The best thing you could probably do if you dont already have one is to get a nice dock light or perhaps on of those submersible ones.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

JD7.62 said:


> The channel is NOT a place where its legal to drop something. Thats like dropping off your old couch in the middle of 98. The channel is there so boats can navigate safely and it would not be legal to drop anything.
> 
> Heck Im sure its illegal to put a reef anywhere in the sound. I wouldnt advocate doing anything illegal but if you really had to put in a reef, just make it around your dock. The best thing you could probably do if you dont already have one is to get a nice dock light or perhaps on of those submersible ones.


point taken channel is out...your right sound is no good i guess


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

Go a couple of blocks from any WalMart and help'em out by picking a few stray carts--and find a *new* parking spot for them out of traffic areas,


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

I really meant boat traffic areas!


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

Ha I know what u meant yeah I wouldn't put them anywhere a boat could hit them and picturing myself putting shopping carts in my suburban is pretty hysterical.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

cmg76 said:


> Ha I know what u meant yeah I wouldn't put them anywhere a boat could hit them and picturing myself putting shopping carts in my suburban is pretty hysterical.


 How do you have any idea of "anywhere a boat could hit them"? What about all the shallow draft boats that fish there? What about all the folks that pull their kids and others on towables that try to stay out of the channels but are everywhere else they can go. Say they take a tumble and go head first into one of your reefs.....?????

Personally I think it's a horrible idea. Too shallow, other than the maintained channels and you've already said that's out. 

Best to stick with the docks and marked structures as others have suggested.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm with ya man I'm not retarded its too shallow. I was strictly talking about finding a deep hole. Myself and friends are some of those people that u speak of


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

Lighten up dude--was meant as a joke. :whistling: It would be stealing first off and all the reasons you meantioned. Even if you marked them with a bouy and a light they'de be a hazard. Soooo...maybe a half dozen cinder blocks with openings sideways? Low profile and shallow, they would attract growth and ultimately fish.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

That's actually a great idea. And I was laughing when I typed that sometimes things come off wrong when typed on Internet lol. I really like that cinder block idea though.


----------

